# Presque Isle River



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Would like to do a trip on the Presque Isle, but I can't find much info on the river, besides the waterfalls. Very experienced white water canoers and ready to hit what looks to be one of the most challenging rivers in the Midwest, any help will be appreciated


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

There is a book called Canoeing Michigan Rivers. I have it and I do think I saw that river in it. The book has great information .Listing rapids with there rateings,distances between points,Fishing, ect. Go to the posted link,click the look inside tab.It will show you the contents and it does list that river.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canoeing-Michigan-Rivers-Comprehensive-Revised/dp/1882376951#reader_1882376951"]Amazon.com: Canoeing Michigan Rivers: A Comprehensive Guide to 45 Rivers, Revised and Updated (9781882376957): Jerry Dennis, Craig Date: Books[/ame]


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, that is a great book and that is where I got this crazy idea to hit that river.


----------

